# Valkyrie of the Battlefield a Playstation3 exclusive from SEGA



## A1R5N1P3R (May 28, 2008)

I'm hoping that some of you have seen or heard of this title.  It seems a bit steampunk, which is a plus imo.  I'm not normally one to go on about graphics, I prefer gameplay but omg this title seems to have both.  SEGA created an engine named Canvas to run the watercolor inspired animations seemlessly.  The gameplay is something new too.  VotB will be introducing a hybrid movement system; partially free roam while remaining turn based.  Anyway rumor sets Fall 2008 as the release, but with MGO to play, I won't mind if it comes out in 2009.


----------



## Commonmind (May 28, 2008)

This is far from steampunk, but I'm definitely looking forward to it. There will be some Skies of Arcadia cameos as well, and that's never a bad thing.


----------



## Cayal (May 28, 2008)

what the heck is steampunk?


----------



## Lucien21 (May 28, 2008)

It is a branch of Sci-Fi where it is usually set in the future, but all the machines/technology are steam powered.


----------



## Commonmind (May 28, 2008)

Cayal said:


> what the heck is steampunk?



Final Fantasy VII is considered steampunk.


----------



## chopper (May 28, 2008)

try this one:
Steamboy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

